
Photoshop's CAF (content-aware fill) - unbelievable? Not quite - bluesmoon
http://o3.tumblr.com/post/470608946/photoshops-caf-content-aware-fill-unbelievable
======
wrs
Infilling tools have been around since 2003 (e.g., see Microsoft's "Smart
Erase" in Digital Image Pro,
<http://www.microsoft.com/athome/morefun/photoedit.mspx>). Nice to have it
built in, though. (And it keeps getting faster and better, of course.)

------
nailer
Wow. I'm certainly no GIMP fan - to be honest, I hate it - a bad attitude to
have towards a piece of software I know, but technically so promising and
continually let down by bad UI issues I kind of feel it's like an ex-
girlfriend.

But kudos to the GIMP team for doing it first.

------
csmeder
Hmm this is confusing your before park bench picture has all the items removed
by PS. So the before and after picture are the exact same?

